# 1990 f250 7.3



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi

I am looking at a 1990 F250 7.3 diesel and I was wondering if parts were readily available for the diesel motor. I know the 7.3 is a good motor but I don't know much about the older ones. Any opinions would be helpful. Also will it be hard to find a unimount truckside mount for a plow on a truck of this age? Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Brian


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont have any experience with the pre 94 non-powerstroke 7.3.

but i can tell you that truck has a dana 50 TTB front axle from the factory - which is an axle with some known trouble spots. the weight of the 7.3 plus the weight of a plow and that axle is at maximum stress. i had a dana 50 under my 86 f250 with plow, but it had a small block v8, so it survived. not saying it won't work for you, but you'll be at the limit of what that axle can handle. swap the front end to a dana 60 from a 86-97 F350 and you won't have any problems at all. its an easy swap, but the dana 60's can be a bit pricey.

as for the plow mount, the interchange years are 80-91 F250 or F350. if you find a unimount setup off these years/models than it will fit your 91 F250. be aware that the earlier conventional western mounts came in 2 flavors, one for gas versions, and one for deisel versions with the supercool radiator option which hung the radiator down low, requiring the plow mount to be modified to clear it. but i beleive that when the unimount came out in 1994, that western designed one mount to fit both gas and diesel trucks. so you should be ok with any unimount from these years - but check into that to be sure. western's website has a technical library that should help.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

The early non turbo diesels are great motors. Parts that you will never need are still available. Maintain them and don't over rev them and the 7.3 will out last the truck. They make awesome plow trucks.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my 88 currently has 493,000 miles on it, and it still runs just as good if not better than it did with 4 miles on it.


----------

